# My New Site



## pugnacious33 (Oct 31, 2008)

I highly recommend zenfolio. Inexpensive, professional looking and easy to use. 

www.jasontaylorphotography.zenfolio.com


----------



## lostep3 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm thinking of using them, is this the unlimited or premium package.
Thanks


----------



## petertalke (Oct 31, 2008)

I use Zenfolio as well....wonderful....and yes, easy!!  Easy Upload, pricing, looks...all fantastic!!

www.talkephotography.com


----------

